# Rocky's Sick



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Rocky is starting to get an upper respiratory infection. His nose is running, he's breathing hard and he's lethargic. A friend of mine introduced me to some antibiotics for this and I have ordered and rush shipped it here.
Poor guy, I feel sorry for him. He's locked up in the kitchen with a vaporizer for the time being.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Poor guy. Good luck nursing this, Eric. I know your wallet is so fat that you can't fold it.... So maybe you can throw some money at it, LMAO. No really, hope he gets well soon.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Poor guy, he looks so pathetic.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

reddoggy said:


> Poor guy. Good luck nursing this, Eric. I know your wallet is so fat that you can't fold it.... So maybe you can throw some money at it, LMAO. No really, hope he gets well soon.


LOL, You saw that hu..LOL
He has lung damage from a SEVERE case of pneumonia when he was a pup.
I forked out a shit load of money to put him in intensive care for a week because I knew he was worth it.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

BedlamBully said:


> Poor guy, he looks so pathetic.


He's even more pathetic when he comes back in the house from this 0 degree wether hacking and coughing..


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww poor thing, I hope he gets better soon...


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

Get well soon Rocky.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Sending you fast healing thoughts Rocky. What type of antibotics did you order?


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

That's messed up, hope he gets better soon.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> Sending you fast healing thoughts Rocky. What type of antibotics did you order?


Fish Flex, Thomas Laboratories - Fish-Flex #821-145-Z


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

Double shot of Bourbon always helps me. Hope he comes around soon....I'm sure he will with all the attention he's getting.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Poor thing...

I hope he's feeling better soon. Give him a hug for me....


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I was so hapy to see that you are getting him Cephalexin. that is a great antibotic. I would give him 500mg twice a day.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

*coughs* I told you Cephalexin is the way to go ! Send Rocky my love and kisses he will be better in no time


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate your concern..


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

How's the Bourbon working? It's for you...so you can relax and let the antibiotics do their work.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

aww that picture is so sad... i hope he gets better soon.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Crown Royal said:


> How's the Bourbon working? It's for you...so you can relax and let the antibiotics do their work.


The southern comfort and coke is working fine, thanks..lol


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

whatever your prescription is written for.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Eric you can also go to just about any drug store adn get a primeatine mist inhaler. Take a toilet paper rol and put it over his nose keep his mouth shut and give him a puff if that it will help open his air ways. You can do this twice a day too.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> Eric you can also go to just about any drug store adn get a primeatine mist inhaler. Take a toilet paper rol and put it over his nose keep his mouth shut and give him a puff if that it will help open his air ways. You can do this twice a day too.


Damn your good Sharon, I never thought of that..


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Your welcome Eric. I hope Rocky will be better in no time.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

awwwwww. poor pumpkin. I hope he gets better soon. I just want to cuddle with him and give him bunch of kisses.


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Poor Rocky, he looks so pitiful in that pic. Give him some hugs from me and I hope he gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

awww i hope he gets better soon...
xXx


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Poor guy, I feel for him. Me and him in same boat floating. I am so tired of taking medicine for this and antibiotics for that, not to mention a stupid nebulizer 2 times a day b/c I got Bronchitis. I hate cold weather.

I hope your guys gets to feeling better Eric..he looks so miserable!!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Aw, poor Rocky! I hope he gets better soon!

Stephanie


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Waiting for the medicine is killing me, I hate seeing him like this because it reminds me of the first time when I almost lost him..


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Poor baby. You can tell he really don't feel good. 

I'm sure you'll have him better in no time.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Damn man. No good. I think it's about time for him to quit smoking lol.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> Damn man. No good. I think it's about time for him to quit smoking lol.


Funny you say that, He likes to smell my cigarettes..
I have to push him away when I'm sitting in front of the wood stove smoking..


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

oh man rocky looks sooo bummed out!!! I use Ciprofloxacin alot for neela... Try calling to see if your vet will write you a prescription without a visit...I just found out this year that the vet can write prescriptions and you can get them filled at any pharmacy! I can probably get you some cipro and over night tomorrow if you need me to. It's supposed to be the "kill all" antibiotic. I hope he starts feeling better!


----------



## Julie K (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey Eric,
This is a good product for coughs, just about any place which carries homeopathics will have it, I've seen it at Whole Foods and Fiesta here.
CB
Cough Bronchial
By Liddell Laboratories
Comes in a small bottle, give a little spray onto the mucous membranes in the mouth, clears you out quick. 
I use it for me (45 years of smoking) and one of my seniors, who came with a cough at age 5, and never got rid of it.
Julie K


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks guys, I appretiate it..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry Eric.

Poor Rocky


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Well, I just received his meds last night and I've got him started on them.
This is kind of a double wammy because I just changed his food too and his stomach has been upset..I hope this antibiotic clears this thing up..


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Eric maybe for the time being you should boil him up brown rice and hamburger. That is easy on the stomach and would give the meds a chance to work.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> Eric maybe for the time being you should boil him up brown rice and hamburger. That is easy on the stomach and would give the meds a chance to work.


How about white rice? I have lots of it..


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah you can use white rice that is what my mom always used. Brown rice just has more vitamins in it. You could boil a few carrots and add pumpkin too the food too. Pumpkin is easy on the stomach.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

how is he doing eric?????


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

He's up and around and looking better as far as appearance goes but he's still a bit lethargic. He has no energy for anything but I'm sure those antibiotics aint helping as far as that goes because I know when I first start antibiotics they make me feel like crap at first. I can also still hear him wheeze from time to time.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

good to know he is doing better


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Sending tons of healing thoughts to you Rocky. ((hugs))


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey Eric, Another way to use those inhalers is to get a baby bottle nipple and cut the tip off and then attach it to the end of the inhaler. Then squirt away. I know it works for our pediatric trach patients without difficulty.
Also don't forget to add yogurt with live cultures to his food to keep the normal flora in his stomach in balance. Good luck and I hope he is feeling better by now.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Eric, how is Rocky doing?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

He's doing much better although he's not eating like he was but I would assume the antibiotics are killing his appetite..
He's doing great besides that..


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm so happy to hear that. ((hugs)) to Rocky, love ya boy


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Antibiotics can do that. Glad to hear he's doing better.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I am glad to read Rocky is doing better! Yay!! Hugs and kisses to him!


----------

